# Cookie - English Spot male rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Cookie 
DOB: October 2012

Cookie is looking for a home with a spayed, female rabbit for company. He has come into rescue because a family member developed an allergy to him. 
Cookie is a really friendly, calm rabbit.

He has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for him.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]







0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Cookie has now found a new home


----------

